# baco shake



## nobby (Aug 12, 2010)

pinched this recipe from WBB

making my first batch up tonite to give it a try.

*Don't have any protein powder? Don't wanna spend hundreds of dollars on weight gainers? No worries.*

*This is my shake recipe. It helped me gain 15+ lbs in one month.*

*2,500 calories / 100g of protein*

*1 cup peanut butter*

*3.5 cups milk *

*1 cup vanilla ice cream *( im using mint choc chip for added flavour)

*2 tbsp olive oil*

*There you have it. A day's worth of calories in one shake.*

------------------------------------------

i also have some 1/4 tubs of old protien powder that have been kicking about for the last few months as well, so a half cup will also go in as long as it dosent thicken it up too much.

ill let you all know what it tastes like tomorrow


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

A cup of peanut butter.... dont know about necking that


----------



## Fitz13 (Jul 14, 2011)

It'll contain 190g of fat and 125g of carbs too.

May as well eat two large doner kebabs a day for a similar effect.


----------



## nobby (Aug 12, 2010)

nah me too, i think the idea is to split it into 2 smaller portions

have 1 a hour or so before a workout, then the 2nd part just after.

if thats too much ill even make it slightly more milky and split it into 3 with the last part being just before bed for a night time surge in nutrients.

bundle that with some of the usual supplements and see what happens


----------



## nobby (Aug 12, 2010)

Fitz13 said:


> It'll contain 190g of fat and 125g of carbs too.
> 
> May as well eat two large doner kebabs a day for a similar effect.


yup one concern is the fat content, but its not saturated meat fats, its mainly some "good" fats. plus 100G+ of protien..

not quite the same as a couple of kebabs.

to get big you gotta eat big


----------



## Fitz13 (Jul 14, 2011)

47g of Saturated fats.

So:

11% Sat fat,

45% total fats,

30% Carbs

24% Protein

I agree you've got to eat big to get big though, that's always been my problem, not eating enough!


----------



## Fitz13 (Jul 14, 2011)

According to Lacors the average UK kebab has the following nutrition:

Total fats: 62.3g

Saturates: 29.5g

Protien: 56.4g

Carbs: 55.4g

or

Total fats: 31%

Saturates: 15%

Protien: 28%

Carbs: 27%

So a kebab has 15% less fat and more protien. Sats are a bit higher though.

Not sure it would taste too good in a blender though as a pre workout shake... ;-)

http://www.lacors.gov.uk/lacors/upload/20478.doc


----------



## nobby (Aug 12, 2010)

lol if only it were that easy, theres soo much crap in a kebab, and none of them are standardised

you can try kebabs if you like the stats lol, ill stick to peanut butter as a part of my regieme

we could have a contest to see who puts on decent mass in 1 month as a head to head.. at the end i promise a really nice bunch of flowers at your graveside


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

The protein source is not the best protein source so your uptake won't be to good, I have made icecream and the only difference in normal is that is made with lard and Cornish is made with butter! that is far too much fat even if you half it.

You can say I have eaten 6 rounds of wholemeal bread today and at 5 grams of protein that makes 30 grams to add to your daily total (wrong) at best your body will probably process 6 grams, bye all means add peanut butter to your diet, in small amounts and mixed with other protein sources to fill in the gaps in the amino acid profile, I eat peanut butter for it healthy fat content and eating that amount is not going to save you any money over protein powder that has 80gms per 100, not only that your body would waste most of that because once it has filled its requirements it will put the rest to fat and excrete the rest, I am really thinking hard to remember a worse nutritional idea!!


----------



## Fitz13 (Jul 14, 2011)

> at the end i promise a really nice bunch of flowers at your graveside


hahahaha

Not sure I could cope with two blended kebabs a day tbh!

I might put on quite a bit of weight, not sure it'd be muscle though!


----------



## nobby (Aug 12, 2010)

well diet is just part, albeit a big part

mix it with as heavy as you can use for 2-3 sets of 4-6 sweet reps( no cheats), and a good rest/recovery schedule, 1 or 2 decent suppliments and the whole things just "happens"

great for a heavy bulk, but yes i would assume that you would have to do a fairly strict cut afterwards.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a shake every afternoon which is a bit of a meal replacement>

35gms protein

banana

50gms fat free greek yogert

2 eggs

small amount of water

that gives me just enough calories and nutrition


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Nobby thanks for shake recipe i really like that shake and i also try to take that shake on my breakfast. It is very tasty and very cheap. Thanks again.


----------



## nobby (Aug 12, 2010)

your welcome mate.

choc ice cream is awsome in this recipie and £1 worth makes about 4-5 flavoured shakes.

have fun and happy lifting


----------



## johnreal (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

It'll contain 190g of fat and 125g of carbs too.

May as well eat two large doner kebabs a day for a similar effect.


----------

